# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Very Disturbing Nightmare About Being Tickled

## pack-of-wolves21

When I Was About 6 I Used To Have The Same Reccuring Nightmare Right Up Untill I Was About 8. The Nightmare Would Start As Me Being Alone In A Pitch Black Empty Room. And Then Suddenly A Huge Black And White Cow With Bulging Eyes And His Tounge Hanging Out Of His Mouth Would Pop Up In Front Of Me And Start Laughing At Me Histerically And Panting, Then He Would Grab Me And Start Tickling Me It Really Used To Scare The HELL Out Of Me And When He Finally Decided To Stop Tickling Me He Used To Let Out A Really LOUD MOOOOO Which Would Startle Me And I Would Wake Up Screaming And Shaking. And This Happened Nearly Every Night For About 2 Years. Thinking About These Nightmares Now They Seem Quite Funny But As A Young Child It Used To Be Very Frightening And Sometimes I Used To Try So Hard To Stay Awake Just So That I Wouldnt Have The Nightmare Again. Could Anyone Please Help Me Figure Out What These Nightmares Symbolise. It Would Be Very Appreciated.   :smiley:

----------


## joey11223

did the cow have hands then? I mean was it a cow or was it a weird mutant half man/half cow thingy?

Also are you actually very ticklish?

----------


## pack-of-wolves21

> did the cow have hands then? I mean was it a cow or was it a weird mutant half man/half cow thingy?
> 
> Also are you actually very ticklish?



Im very ticklish, my brother used to pin me down and tickle me so much that i used to think i would stop breathing from laughing so much and not being able to catch my breath. it was definately a cow i cant remember exactly all the details but im sure it used to tickle me with its hooves (or whatever cows feet are called) lol. so what do u make of my cow dreams then?

----------


## joey11223

( i shuddered when i read that, but that's my inertnal little problem... :Sad: )

are you afraid of being tickled because of that? I mean you only laugh out of subconsious fear, because it doesnt stimulate your nerves into a pain response but it is enough for a panic response in your body, even if you like tickling, your body is still giving a panic response.

Also are you afraid of cows? Ore had a bad experience with a cow?

Also what was the age gap between you and your brother at that time? Was he bigger then you, as a cow is bigger then a person. I'm thinking about it from all angles, cos this dream interests me, especially if you got it often.

----------

